# Need Cat Advice



## CatDumpee (May 5, 2021)

Hello. I have a unique situation.

Live at the end of a little lane. The next door property owner does not occupy the residence.

Almost two years ago she decided to rescue a pair of cats. Says she has two mature males where she lives. Told me she promised to keep them as indoor cats. What she did instead was bring them out to the unoccupied property and put them in a very nice detached garage. The standard 24x24 and nicely remodeled with a pet door in a window. I knew nothing of this.

One day I found two young cats showing up on my property. At first I tried to run them off, but one was so scared and intimidated it crushed me. So I stopped running them off. A week or so later one of the cats could not be located and so the neighbor lady asked me if I had seen it and mentioned that she had cats.

Originally she was out here nearly daily. The kitten stage I guess?

Over time the absences grew longer and longer. A few days turned into weeks. Been caring for them for about a year and a half now. I don't have pets for a reason. She would offer to bring by some food every now and then. Every couple of months.

A recent situation in her life caused her to mention that she fails to set boundaries in her life. So I mentioned the cats being put upon me and how did that respect my boundaries? It was a learning opportunity. When on to mention how I cannot leave my house because of the one remaining cat (one was nabbed) and shared some reasons why I do not have pets at this stage in life. For one thing, they will far outlive me.

Her response was calling me passive aggressive. Saying she was setting a boundary with me.

So here is the thing. When Covid-19 hit I asked about her doing something with the cats because, at the time, transmission from pets and fur and surfaces and touch was much less well understood. Her response then was to say it would be cruel to force those cats inside that garage or her house because they are used to roaming her two acres and my two acres. In short the quality of life for the cats was paramount to my continuation of life. Not here to discuss the virus, vaccines or space lasers. The point is how it is her world. We're just in it.

So my dilemma is what is best for the cat? He is very bored once his litter mater brother was stolen. I only really see him at feeding time. He is quite happy to see me when I do go outside. While he can roam what is equal to a game preserve to his scale, he is bored. Has killed birds and snakes.

I may be moving soon and will need to be away for periods of time. Cannot feed him for days at a time. I can't imagine he will ever adjust to a backyard? The house next door is now mostly used as an Airbnb. Just looked it up over the weekend for the first time and see it is booked for everyday in June.

This was all forced upon me. I've tried to deal with it, but I did not know she would become so neglectful, belligerent and finally nasty. I am not a cat hater, but I am not a cat lover like you guys likely are. Have had them and might want them again, but like I say any pet will outlive me and I have had animals dumped on me by relatives who had to have a puppy for their last year or two of life. The animal lived on. So I am concerned about the best for the cat.

I figure loving family would be best for him. No an apartment. That would be too much. The other one was a lap cat. We got real close. This cat is neglected and eaten up with fleas. Probably hasn't had any shots other than what it got before she got them.

I really need the cat to go. I expect they will contact her and this will create an ever bigger problem between us. She will tell them lies, take him to her other houses and perhaps drop him back off here? Or keep him in a confined situation.

I'd be willing to adopt when (if) I move. Its far away and the cat would have as much room to roam.

I hate to see him stuck in a more confined space, but he needs to not be neglected. Could I take him to a vet and then the process goes from there? I figure any chip would show me to not be the owner. Have no idea what kind of stink that would raise?

The lady seems convinced she can just blow this off acting like a 10 y/o and that my good nature will take care of the cat. Its worked for a year and a half so far! Its something that I can no longer do and I do wonder if the cat suffers? Anytime I go outside he makes a beeline for me. He can found just hanging around all over the various places. So his freedom will take a ding no matter what. If I knew that he was just going from one decent backyard to another with care and a family I would be ecstatic. Upgrade, upgrade.

But will his roaming the 'Serengeti' (on his scale) be a huge deal psychologically?

See, I even live day to day that possibility that on the neighbor lady's whim, she could take the cat somewhere else. the cat(s) were clearly accessories to her life. So this had always put a damper on fully bonding with the cats. I did with the brother and he got stolen. Regretfully I believe the two cats would have been better off together in any environment that an adoption agency would have found suitable. They were pretty close. Me and this cat are survivors who bonded somewhat out of necessity. Its serviceable, but nothing special. Like with brother.

Hoping that I can get some perspective on how the cat may adjust? Cats don't seem to restrained by property boundaries anyway, but here he knows this large section is 'safe'. I think that it is a Mane ****? I looked it up. The cat are sizeable and hardy.

I am going to do whatever I have to do. Being burdened with the care of a cat that effectively under probation (can't leave the county) is unacceptable. Time will befoul this current setup one way or the other. A change that could take place unexpectedly and quickly.

Two years later I am still amazed at how this person thought this would work? Over these last couple of weeks I talked with her at length before the big schism. Seems her life is filled with drama and people are constantly enabling her. So much so apparently outsiders are supposed to fall in line too? I've never seen such irresponsibility in a 40-something regarding pets. The scheme was destined to fail from the beginning due to logistics. Maybe she honestly thought she would maintain her interest beyond the kitten stage? Maybe she expected me to fill in all along. Relations have never been good. Talked 4x as much over the cats as everything else combined over 3+ years.

I let it go and let it go. Was meaning to say something and then when her drama became about 'boundaries' and this discussion started and blew up its become very infected. Cat is totally finicky with food. So much so that the uneaten food eventually attracted possums. Had to kill one a couple of weeks ago. Very unpleasant task!

Call the Dog Catcher and explain the situation?

CatDumpee


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

That is a tough situation! I can understand your concern, but if the cat is microchipped under her name, then legally you can't do much. If not, then it sounds like surrendering the animal to a suitable shelter would be best. If it has no legal owner, then you should be able to do this yourself, though it may cause more animosity between you and the neighbor. A reputable shelter will be able to get the animal whatever medical treatment it may require and hopefully find him a suitable home. If you are unsure, you are able to take the cat, claiming it is a stray (which it basically is) to the vets and get its microchipped scanned. This will determine whether is has a microchip, and if it does, who the legal owner is.


----------



## CatDumpee (May 5, 2021)

Thanks or your reply. And thanks to the person who responded through apparently a PM? Yes, I needed the 'direct' advice. Simply could not figure out how to reply. Thank you StanAndAlf. There has actually been some progress. The lady put her Airbnb/recreational house on the market as of Friday.

Was thinking about emailing her to ask in even that format if she would relinquish her legal rights? Armed with even just a printed out or attached email I thought I cold make a case to the authorities. I had two very good days with the cat. Starting a hour or so after first posting. Where he wants to hang out after coming inside to eat. So that flipped everything. He also draws me outside which is a positive.

I see this now as her officially and completely abandoning the cat. I can't imagine it isn't chipped. So I would think this would leave her open to liability? Obviously nothing too major as cats generally don't wreck the havoc some dogs can. But for neglect. Lying on the application. Hardly indoors as it was not even her residence! Anyway...

Was wavering between simply keeping the cat unofficially or trying to go through the process. With or without her cooperation. In order to get proper care though I see no rogue way of accomplishing this? She might be more than willing to wash her hands of this so conveniently? I am just teetering on making the (for me... lifetime) commitment. Over 60 years I am good at saying "no". Because when I say "yes" I _AM_ committed.

He and I are two refugees.

I am moving to a similar place that is much less population dense compared to the ever encroaching environment where we are now. That is the ideal situation with the ability to procure veterinarian care.

My urgent logistical problem was that I am going to start having to be away from here myself for periods of time. No one else to take care of him would mean days without food. I live in a dilapidated mobile home and there is either something living inside with me or that can get in and out. (Yeah... I know!) Because I give 'Mr Whiskers' both a can of food and some dry. He eats the can and waits for more can, but when it does not come he leaves. I shut the door. Then later when I am going feed him again I see that the dry food has been partially eaten. Usually hear something scurrying away. Its almost certainly either that small remaining possum, a squirrel or a large rat I saw recently. The possum would clean the plate. Almost certainly that rat. The cat has killed and brought me numerous mice. He does his thing.

I solved my food problem by deciding to make sure I make it so that he can enter the house again. Again, out here a pet door is also a possum door, a raccoon door, etc. I think I only have the one possum and then the rat. So just put out double food. 6 days for 3. 3 for the cat and 3 for the possum. The cat will turn up his nose for a day that the rat probably only eats about 1/3rd cat amount per day. The math works. LOL Seriously. This is what I am going to do. Obviously treat and load him up once I get back. And 3 days starting off with a full belly is probably the extreme time frame. So as we so often have to compromise it is not ideal but more than livable. A little intermittent fasting, perhaps? Good for 'em.

So thanks again guys. He lives a very robust life out here with all the space and critters. He seems rather happy. Especially when I spend enough time outside. AFAIK he has not been going over to the development and causing trouble. No complaints. I have been spending more time with him and the yard. Right time if year here. The neighbor listing her property was completely out of the blue. Many things have been building toward that so perhaps this is all working out for all concerned for the best. May it be so.

It will be this or likely turned in. Maybe whoever buys my place would want him or whoever buys her place? I would miss him, but truthfully I have had to always not fully bond with the cat for almost two years, but at any instance she could have decided to grab him and take him to her other place or done whatever. So that was a long time annoyance. Her use of that property progressed from personal to commercial over time and so did the continuing disregard for the cat. It was progressive and I sort of woke up one day to where things had arrived. But it appears there will be a happy ending after all. I knew cat lovers would rally for me/us!


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

If she'll let you take full custody then that would be awesome. Good on you for looking after this guy. Would love to hear an update!


----------

